#  Ernährung >   Zunehmen? aber wie? Bitte um Tipps >

## vierbart93

Hallo erstmal.Ich möchte hier gerne meine "sorgen" mit euch teilen und  hoffe um rat.Viele werden das sicherlich als Luxusproblem ansehen..jedoch weiß ich langsam nicht mehr weiter und greife echt nach jedem strohhalm. Also. kurz zu mir. Ich bin männlich,17 jahre alt (sehe  mich selber als spätentwickler...sehe vom körperbau/gesicht her aus wie  14-15), wiege ca. 56kg und bin 170cm groß (bmi von ca. 19,7).
Ich treibe seit Jahren regelmäßig sport (fussball) den ich auch nich in ferner zukunft aufgeben werde.
Mein Problem ist eig. gar nicht das Gewicht an sich..sondern dass meine  Knochen stark herausstechen. besonders im beckenbereich. wenn ich z.b.  mit ner freundin was am kuscheln bin.. stört das extrem!
immer seltener traue ich mich ins freibad zu gehen..meine rückenknochen  stechen auch hervor und ansatz der rippen ist ebenso zu erkennen. 
Die aktuelle Situation kann und will ich eifnach nicht akzeptieren...Obwohl  ich einen Bmi von 19,7(normalgewicht) habe..sieht man mir das kaum an. Mir geht es  nicht nur darum, was andere von mir halten..nur würde ich mich einfach  viel viel wohler fühlen mit mehr an den rippen und das wurde zusätzlich  mein selbstbewusst arg steigern.
Aus den Gründen bin ich auch schon zu meinem Arzt gegangen und habe mich  untersuchen lassen ob meine schilddrüse eine über oder unterfunktion  hat..
Leider ist das nicht der Fall und somit weiß ich nicht warum mein Körper nicht zunehmen kann ?
Ich probiere grad vieles aus. Zum Beispiel bin ich auf mehrere  kleinere mahlzeiten umgestiegen statt kleinere und größere mahlzeiten.  Zur zeit nehme ich 6-7 kleinere mahlzeiten zu mir in denen ich viel  kohlenhydrate (+haferflocken+nudeln+vollkornbrot(mit  fleisch/käse/pute)+nüsse) konsumiere.
Ich trinke auch immer nach dem Essen viel damit sich mein Magen ausdehnen kann um mein hungergefühl zu steigern.
Zu dem nehme ich auch noch 400g schlagsahne pro tag zu mir...viele sehen  das als gesundheitsgefährdernd...jedoch verdünne ich das selber mit  viel milch und viele können davon nur positiv berichten (habe bis jetzt  keine schlechte erfahrung gemacht).
Zu meiner Ausgangsfrage...hat jemand noch andere gute Tipps zum zunehmen? Ich würd echt vieles für 10-20kg tun.
Zum Fitnessstudio werde ich in ferner Zukunft nicht gehen...aus mehreren  Gründen.(aus zeitlichen gründen würd das einfach nicht machbar  sein;will ich einfach nur mehr auf den rippen haben...also 10-20kg  "fett"..muskelmasse ist mir absolut immoment egal;würden muskeln zur  zeit an meinem körper einfach nur lächerlich aussehen)
Also falls jemand das "wundermittel" hat... bitte melden!!   
PS: Ahja von reinem FastFood halte ich nichts! Gesunde Ernährung ist das  A und O (ab und zu geht fast food klar. aber nicht täglich). 
PS2: Viele reden immer wie schwer es sei abzunehmen...doch zunehmen ist  für einige leute um einiges schwieriger!! (hängt natürlich vom körper  ab)    
liebe grüße und danke schonmal für eure Hilfe  
Edit: Falls es hier falsch sein sollte..bitte in den richtigen Forenbereich verschieben. Danke!

----------


## Tess

Hallo
Habe auch so meine Probleme mit zunehmen. Mein Doc hat mir jetzt hochkalorische Trinknahrung von Fresubin verschrieben und nun habe ich innerhalb von 4 Wochen bereits 3 Kg zugenommen. Trinke täglich 3 Flaschen nach dem Essen zusätzlich.
Lg Tess

----------


## Muschel

> PS: Gesunde Ernährung ist das  A und O (ab und zu geht fast food klar. aber nicht täglich).

 400 g Schlagsahne sind auch mit Milch verdünnt noch 400 g Schlagsahne und alles andere als gesunde Ernährung, das nur mal nebenbei.  
Zu Deinem eigentlichen Problem würde ich vielleicht mal mit dem Arzt Deines Vertrauens sprechen, hochkalorische Zusatznahrung meine ich persönlich, brauchst Du nicht, dann kannste auch die Schlagsahne weiter essen oder trinken.  
Gruß, Andrea

----------


## Madoxx

Hallo Vierbart93. 
Dein Problem kann ich verstehen. Das Zunehmen kann durchaus mindestens genauso schwer sein wie abnehmen. Deine Sahne solltest du allerdings lieber lassen. Lass dir mal von deinem Arzt ausrechnen was du am Tag so an Kcal verbrauchst, Idealerweise wäre sogar ein Ernährungsberater. Wenn du den Tagesbedarf an Kcal hast (bedenke deine Trainingstage, da brauchst du natürlich mehr), solltest du diesen immer Überschreiten.
Du kannst durchaus auch noch etwas spät am Abend essen, bedenke das die Nacht ziemlich unruhig werden kann, da das essen dann ziemlich schwer im Magen liegt.
Ich habe durch bewusstes Essen und Training innerhalb eines Jahres 10 Kilo zugenommen aber null Fett. Gewöhn dir auch an bis spätestens 2 Stunden nach deinem Fußballtraining ordentlich zu Futtern (Kohlenhydrate und Eiweiß). Mach dir einen Shake für zwischendurch (250 gr. Magerquark, Haferflocken, Milch und eine Banane zum Beispiel) echt lecker, Gesund und der Hammer zum zunehmen. 
Gruß, der Micha

----------


## mishima

Die gesunde Ernährung solltest du auf jeden Fall beibehalten. Aber es spricht doch nichts dagegen, dass du z.b. eine Tafel Schokolade oder ein paar Chips dazwischen einbaust. Wenn du sonst gesund lebst, wird das nicht schaden, und die Kalorien werden dir helfen,zuzunehmen. Nüsse sind übrigens sehr gesund und haben trotzdem sehr viel Fett und Kalorien.

----------

